# dwarf puffer and otto



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thesawguy said:


> I've had a dwarf puffer and otto sharing a 5 gallon tank for several months but a friend of mine recently told me the puffer will eat the otto's eyes out. I'm thinking this might be true for some puffers but since I haven't had a problem yet with my puffer I'm in the clear. Any one have any thoughts on this?



puffers are notarious for nipping at fish. i think the benifit you have right now is that the Ottos are faster than your Puffer, but i'll bet one day he will get to your ottos. if it was me i would move one of the two.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the responsible thing to do is relocate one of them if the potential for harm is there.


----------



## jacketherington (Oct 7, 2011)

I kept 5 dp's with two ottos and an amano shrimp. They never bothered them. I think it just depends on the fish.


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

I think you are fine as well. I have 3 dp and 2 ottos and bunch of shrimp. No problems so far. the DP ignore everyone except the other dp and snails. They can change behavior as they mature so keep an eye on the other fish.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a dwarf puffer with an Chinese Algae Eater for several years, never had an issue. The puffer would attack other puffers as I started out with 3 of them in a 15 gal, but the puffers did not get along as two of them paired up and killed of the 3rd. Then the male died. I replaced it with a new male but he also perished. I decided to just leave the female puffer and the CAE alone and they lived together for many years. Eventually the puffer died and I moved the CAE to my 46 gal. I think it largely depends on the personality of the puffer. As long as the puffer is fed well, your oto should be ok since they have already been together for some time and eat entirely different food so there is no competition. Seems like your puffer is a more docile one. I would chance it.


----------

